# diyma 12 (short)



## hawkfan (May 1, 2006)

I installed my Diyma 12 last week in a 1 cubic foot box. It replaced the Infinity Kappa perfect 12 I've had for about a year now. It's being powered by a PG Xenon 400.1 and I have to say that I am impressed. It's not really advertised as a "loud" driver but it is definitely louder than the Perfect it replaced. It was also a lot punchier and/or smoother depending on the track I was listening to. I didn't expect it to be as loud as it was given it's relatively low efficiency, but it was a dramatic improvement over the Perfect. The only downside that I experienced was the aforementioned "popping" that came from the sub on hard hitting bass notes. I couldn't discern whether it was clipping or the driver bottoming out. I adjusted the gain a hair and was able to get rid of most of it without any real drop in output. Overall I'm impressed with this sub. I was really impressed with the SQ and the output at 400-500 watts. I may try it with a smaller box(.5-.8) and larger amp(x600.1) to eliminate the noise issue altogether, but I'm satisfied for right now. Personaly, I feel that this is a good first effort for NPDang. If he can work some of the "bugs" out, there's no reason why this sub can't outperform those costing four times as much as the Diyma Reference 12.


----------

